# leader knot



## ski (May 13, 2004)

I've been reading about people using fireline with a mono leader. Can anybody tell me how you are tying your two lines together. With walleye It can be acomplished easily with a swivel to tie both lines to, however with bass, do you use a knot to create a seamless transition so that it easily goes through the guides when casting?
Ski


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a four to five turn Uni-Knot.


----------



## CShaver8 (Jul 12, 2005)

Yeah, use a uni-to-uni knot. I have never had one break on me before.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

thanks for the help.
ski


----------

